# Availability of acetone?



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy pure acetone? Have tried loads of art shops, Evans in Mary's Lane, Easons etc. but no joy.


----------



## kellysayers (17 Apr 2007)

can't get it in Ireland anymore unless you go to a chemist. Not sure but i think you have to sign a form to purchase it. Chemist should know.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2007)

Asked in local chemist and pharmaceutical counter in Boots but neither stocked it or were aware of where it could be purchased.


----------



## bond-007 (18 Apr 2007)

It is classed as a poison and you have to sign for it. Any reputable chemist should have it.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2007)

Do you need pure acteone? Would something like nail varnish remover do instead? You're not doctoring cheques or anything I hope!?


----------



## bond-007 (18 Apr 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nail_polish_remover


> Acetone is often the primary (or only) component in nail polish remover.


----------



## elle1 (18 Apr 2007)

Pure chemicals can't be bought over the counter. Alot of chemicals can be mixed to make explosives.


----------



## ci1 (18 Apr 2007)

You can get pure acetone in beauty salon/nail bar wholesalers.

Pure acetone is used to take off acrylic/gel nails.  So if you know anyone that is a beautician and has access to a wholesalers you'll get it there in its purest form...


----------



## patspost (18 Apr 2007)

I got some last year in a paint shop, so try one of those or  a hardware shop.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2007)

If that's the case then I'm very surprised that _Evans _didn't have it as mentioned in the original post!


----------



## Flexible (18 Apr 2007)

We buy Ethanol from Alkem Chemicals Ltd,Cork 021 4354188 - Maybe they would have Acetone or try


http://www.lennox.ie

They have it listed


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Do you need pure acteone? Would something like nail varnish remover do instead? You're not doctoring cheques or anything I hope!?


 
Arty daughter has me tormented for ages now to get some for her to remove paint etc. She bought white spirits but it was no use and tried the nail varnish remover but turned that down as well. Women, huh  

I asked in a few chemists but none of them stock it, according to them.  Also tried Woodies and a few other paint places like B&Q but no joy there either.  Maybe a smaller local paint shop might be a better option.  Lenehans said no also.

On the poison front its very hard to do away with [broken link removed]but now there's another option, if I eventually track some down  

Will have a look at the Lennox site and see what is involved in ordering or might make enquiries at one of the nail bars.

Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2007)

sueellen said:


> On the poison front its very hard to do away with [broken link removed]but now there's another option, if I eventually track some down


I saw a few in _Richmond Park_ last Friday!


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I saw a few in _Richmond Park_ last Friday!


 
At least you only had to put with them last Friday


----------



## potnoodler (19 Apr 2007)

I'm sure you can buy this in an auto supplies as they use it as paint thinners


----------

